# help ID



## JackalBG (Mar 11, 2010)

someone please help ID these 2 fish looking like small Red Terrors. I wonder if they are both male or ?  tnx to all who want to help me.

damt 5 posts need for url


----------



## JackalBG (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## newby23 (Dec 25, 2009)

flower horn cichlid possibly.not sure


----------



## JackalBG (Mar 11, 2010)

i dont think its flower horn thier eyes is red  but who know


----------



## shawntraviss (Sep 17, 2004)

They look like Vieja crosses. Some of which are usually labeled as Flower Horns. Its a catch all term really. Plus its really hard to tell from that video. Clear pictures would be better.


----------



## JackalBG (Mar 11, 2010)

btw they both are brothers


----------



## a7oneal (Dec 30, 2004)

I would agree with the previous IDs. I would probably use "flowerhorn" as a catch-all.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

It is a Kamfa style flowerhorn, which is a classic Zhen Zhu crossed with a parrot (which is a synspilum cross in itself).


----------



## JackalBG (Mar 11, 2010)

today i meet the guy who sell me this fish and he told me its Amphilophus lyonsi or any cross coz they live in large tank with outher american cichlids.... what u think ?


----------



## n.o.musicman (Aug 27, 2009)

Not a lyonsi unless it is a hybrid of some kind. Lyonsi dont have the small dot pattern and the big eye dots are wrong but could be a hybrid


----------



## JackalBG (Mar 11, 2010)

Some new pics on this fish. i get 3rd fish 3-4 mounts later hope she is female.. "She" is on first pic









By acbe0f719b5a0ee1 at 2011-02-04








By acbe0f719b5a0ee1 at 2011-02-04








By acbe0f719b5a0ee1 at 2011-02-04


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

First two shots are females, last is a male. I would say they are poorly bred _lyonsi_, as the rosettes do not go all the way to the gill cover and are poorly defined. However, These patterns can and do occur on pure lyonsi, and I do not see anything that suggests hybrid. The body shape is not altered, and the color is absolutely normal for _lyonsi_, though rather pale.

I would guess that these fish are several generations removed from wild, and were not selectively bred to retain color and pattern. But they are _lyonsi_, nevertheless.


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

Not a Red Terror(festae) or Lyonsi. I would agree it is probably a hybrid.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Hate to agree with Chromedome52 but think them regular TB or pond bred Amphilophus lyonsi.
Every time see a photo of an Amphilophus lyonsi it reminds me of the classic Flower horn. Yet, they are not normally mentioned in Flower Horn origins. :-?

All the best James


----------

